# second cycle ( cutting and definition ) 12 weeks - opinions please



## Burro (Dec 4, 2011)

boldonona = equipoise
tamoxifeno = nolvadex






so what you think, i was thinking start with this one. next month im getting the roids for now. some of them  are a little expensive  a little hard to get like a winstrol depot for example.. so..

some opinions and comment will be welcomes...

suplements..-

dimatize whey
jack 3d 
lipo 6 black ultraconcentrate
Epozine by bsn since week number 6
glutamine
bcaas 
multivit
calcium
vit c 4000 mg per day
vit e


Im 34 yeard old , weight = 90 kg  15 high= 174 cm


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 4, 2011)

Your chart is hard to read, Write your cycle out, or Make a bigger chart so we can see what the hell is in the cycle. Also what is your cycle experience and STATS!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 4, 2011)

No that won't work. Just the top two things that popped out to me were that Test needs to be ran all the way though. Look into prop if you're cutting. And EQ needs atleast 14-16 weeks bro. 

If you're cutting just run prop/mast/var and call it good. All your taking the gear for is to preserve your muscle while in a caloric deficit.


----------



## Burro (Dec 4, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Your chart is hard to read, Write your cycle out, or Make a bigger chart so we can see what the hell is in the cycle. Also what is your cycle experience and STATS!




can you see now??. , sorry man i dunno how can i get my chart with excel im so dumm ..


----------



## Burro (Dec 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> No that won't work. Just the top two things that popped out to me were that Test needs to be ran all the way though. Look into prop if you're cutting. And EQ needs atleast 14-16 weeks bro.
> 
> If you're cutting just run prop/mast/var and call it good. All your taking the gear for is to preserve your muscle while in a caloric deficit.




ok slopy i have done with my first cycle.. it is my results





10 weeks

i couldn't get a better definition. i think perhaps is why its my first cycleo


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

Burro said:


> ok slopy i have done with my first cycle.. it is my results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking good bro. can you actually type out your cycle? it really is hard to read that chart.

one thing I'll mention though, why use sust when you're planning on continuing with prop. just stick to a single type of test and it will be easier to keep stable blood levels.


----------



## Burro (Dec 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> looking good bro. can you actually type out your cycle? it really is hard to read that chart.
> 
> one thing I'll mention though, why use sust when you're planning on continuing with prop. just stick to a single type of test and it will be easier to keep stable blood levels.




you right.. thanks man .. only prop would be fine then..!!
i just thought use susta with equipoise int he first 4 weeks just i wanted to get a better full start...but you right in this time i want to get a better definition  man

keep in touch vibrant..


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 5, 2011)

Burro said:


> you right.. thanks man .. only prop would be fine then..!!
> i just thought use susta with equipoise int he first 4 weeks just i wanted to get a better full start...but you right in this time i want to get a better definition  man
> 
> keep in touch vibrant..



Eq needs to be ran at least 14 Weeks, and at least 600mg a week. Anything less is a waste.

Like I said though, please type out your cycle when you can because I didn't even see eq in the chart.


----------

